# FilletTool.rb



## Steve Maskery (24 May 2006)

Hi all,
Has anyone used this script? I'm working my way through all the stuff I downloaded into SU, (tip - don't do it all at once!) and I think this, if it does what I think it does, could be very useful.

However, ever time I try it I get an error message to the effect that my radius is bigger than my length. It doesn't matter how small a radius I type, it's always too big. Can anyone use this sucessfully?

Edit - Code below if you are interested.

Cheers
Steve


```
# Copyright 2004, @Last Software, Inc.
# The code related to click 3 points was reused here from an original
# example titled rectangle.rb by Last Software, Inc. 
# To it I added the FilletTool code. cheers! Tim 
# Name:           FilletTool
# Description:    input the radius and create a filleted rectanglular area
# Usage:          click 3 points, to create a filleted rectanglular area 
# Date:           2005/06/06
# Type:           Tool
# Revision:       2005/06/08 error checking for radius added
#------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
require 'sketchup.rb'

class FilletTool

def initialize
    @ip = Sketchup::InputPoint.new
    @ip1 = Sketchup::InputPoint.new
    reset
       
    $fr=6.cm if not $fr
    $fh=0.cm if not $fh    
       
    # Dialog box
    prompts=[ "Fillet Radius", "Extruded Height "]
    values=[$fr, $fh]
    results=inputbox prompts, values, "Fillet Parameters"

    return if not results
    $fr, $fh =results
    
    if ($fr <0> 0 )
            # test for a square
            square_point = pt2.offset(vec, @length)
            if( view.pick_helper.test_point(square_point, x, y) )
                @width = @length
                @pts[2] = @pts[1].offset(vec, @width)
                @pts[3] = @pts[0].offset(vec, @width)
                view.tooltip = "Square"
            else
                @pts[2] = @pts[1].offset(vec)
                @pts[3] = @pts[0].offset(vec)
            end
        else
            @pts[2] = @pts[1]
            @pts[3] = @pts[0]
        end
        Sketchup::set_status_text @width.to_s, SB_VCB_VALUE
    end

    view.invalidate if need_draw
end

def onMouseMove(flags, x, y, view)
    self.set_current_point(x, y, view)
end

def create_rectangle
#--------------------------------------------------------------------------
    model=Sketchup.active_model
    model.start_operation "Create Fillet"
    entities=model.active_entities
            
    #------create a new set of points from the original 3 point pick
    $pt0=Geom::Point3d.new(@pts[0].x, @pts[0].y, @pts[0].z)
    $pt1=Geom::Point3d.new(@pts[1].x, @pts[1].y, @pts[1].z)
    $pt2=Geom::Point3d.new(@pts[2].x, @pts[2].y, @pts[2].z)
    $pt3=Geom::Point3d.new(@pts[3].x, @pts[3].y, @pts[3].z)
    #------create vert arc startpoint
    $pt0a=Geom::Point3d.new(@pts[0].x, @pts[0].y-$fr, @pts[0].z)
    $pt1a=Geom::Point3d.new(@pts[1].x, @pts[1].y-$fr, @pts[1].z)
    $pt2a=Geom::Point3d.new(@pts[2].x, @pts[2].y+$fr, @pts[2].z)
    $pt3a=Geom::Point3d.new(@pts[3].x, @pts[3].y+$fr, @pts[3].z)
    #------create horiz arc startpoint
    $pt0b=Geom::Point3d.new(@pts[0].x+$fr, @pts[0].y, @pts[0].z)
    $pt1b=Geom::Point3d.new(@pts[1].x-$fr, @pts[1].y, @pts[1].z)
    $pt2b=Geom::Point3d.new(@pts[2].x-$fr, @pts[2].y, @pts[2].z)
    $pt3b=Geom::Point3d.new(@pts[3].x+$fr, @pts[3].y, @pts[3].z)
    #------center of arc
    $pt0c=Geom::Point3d.new(@pts[0].x+$fr, @pts[0].y-$fr, @pts[0].z)
    $pt1c=Geom::Point3d.new(@pts[1].x-$fr, @pts[1].y-$fr, @pts[1].z)
    $pt2c=Geom::Point3d.new(@pts[2].x-$fr, @pts[2].y+$fr, @pts[2].z)
    $pt3c=Geom::Point3d.new(@pts[3].x+$fr, @pts[3].y+$fr, @pts[3].z)
            
    pi = 3.141592653589793  # 180 degree angle = pi radians
    vecz = Geom::Vector3d.new(0, 0, 1)
    vecy = Geom::Vector3d.new(0, 1, 0)     
    vecx = Geom::Vector3d.new(1, 0, 0) 
    
    vecy = $pt0 - $pt3 
    vert = vecy[1] # extract the vector length y between $pt0 - $pt3
    
    vecx = $pt1 - $pt0 
    horiz = vecx[0] # extract the vector length x between $pt1 - $pt0
    
    if ($fr*2 > horiz)
       UI.messagebox( "You picked a Fillet radius that's GREATER than the length of the object! Try again!")
    return nil
    end
    
    if ($fr*2 > vert)
       UI.messagebox( "You picked a Fillet radius that's GREATER than the width of the object! Try again! ")
    return nil
    end
    
       
    model.entities.add_arc($pt0c, vecx, vecz, $fr, pi, pi/2, 12)     
    model.entities.add_arc($pt1c, vecx, vecz, $fr, pi/2, 0, 12) 
    model.entities.add_arc($pt2c, vecx, vecz, $fr, 0, -pi/2, 12)  
    model.entities.add_arc($pt3c, vecx, vecz, $fr, -pi/2, -pi, 12) 
    model.entities.add_line($pt0b, $pt1b)
    model.entities.add_line($pt1a, $pt2a)
    model.entities.add_line($pt2b, $pt3b)
    e=model.entities.add_line($pt3a, $pt0a)
    e.find_faces 
    e.faces.first.pushpull -$fh
      
    model.commit_operation
end

def increment_state
    @state += 1
    case @state
    when 1
        @ip1.copy! @ip
        Sketchup::set_status_text "Drag Right for second point  "
        Sketchup::set_status_text "Slab Length", SB_VCB_LABEL
        Sketchup::set_status_text "", SB_VCB_VALUE
    when 2
        @ip1.clear
        Sketchup::set_status_text "Drag Down for third point"
        Sketchup::set_status_text "Slab Width", SB_VCB_LABEL
        Sketchup::set_status_text "", SB_VCB_VALUE
    when 3
        self.create_rectangle
    end
end

def onLButtonDown(flags, x, y, view)
    self.set_current_point(x, y, view)
    self.increment_state
    view.lock_inference
end

def onCancel(flag, view)
    view.invalidate if @drawn
    self.reset
end

# This is called when the user types a value into the VCB
def onUserText(text, view)
    # The user may type in something that we can't parse as a length
    # so we set up some exception handling to trap that
    begin
        value = text.to_l
    rescue
        # Error parsing the text
        UI.beep
        value = nil
        Sketchup::set_status_text "", SB_VCB_VALUE
    end
    return if !value
    
    case @state
    when 1
        # update the width
        vec = @pts[1] - @pts[0]
        if( vec.length > 0.0 )
            vec.length = value
            @pts[1] = @pts[0].offset(vec)
            view.invalidate
            self.increment_state
        end
    when 2
        # update the height
        vec = @pts[3] - @pts[0]
        if( vec.length > 0.0 )
            vec.length = value
            @pts[2] = @pts[1].offset(vec)
            @pts[3] = @pts[0].offset(vec)
            self.increment_state
        end
    end
end

def getExtents
    bb = Geom::BoundingBox.new
    case @state
    when 0
        # We are getting the first point
        if( @ip.valid? && @ip.display? )
            bb.add @ip.position
        end
    when 1
        bb.add @pts[0]
        bb.add @pts[1]
    when 2
        bb.add @pts
    end
    bb
end

def draw(view)
    @drawn = false
    
    # Show the current input point
    if( @ip.valid? && @ip.display? )
        @ip.draw(view)
        @drawn = true
    end

    # show the rectangle
    if( @state == 1 )
        # just draw a line from the start to the end point
        view.set_color_from_line(@ip1, @ip)
        inference_locked = view.inference_locked?
        view.line_width = 3 if inference_locked
        view.draw(GL_LINE_STRIP, @pts[0], @pts[1])
        view.line_width = 1 if inference_locked
        @drawn = true
    elsif( @state > 1 )
        # draw the curve
        view.drawing_color = "black"
        view.draw(GL_LINE_STRIP, @pts)
        @drawn = true
    end
end

def onKeyDown(key, rpt, flags, view)
    if( key == CONSTRAIN_MODIFIER_KEY && rpt == 1 )
        @shift_down_time = Time.now
        
        # if we already have an inference lock, then unlock it
        if( view.inference_locked? )
            view.lock_inference
        elsif( @state == 0 )
            view.lock_inference @ip
        elsif( @state == 1 )
            view.lock_inference @ip, @ip1
        end
    end
end

def onKeyUp(key, rpt, flags, view)
    if( key == CONSTRAIN_MODIFIER_KEY &&
        view.inference_locked? &&
        (Time.now - @shift_down_time) > 0.5 )
        view.lock_inference
    end
end

  
end # of class FilletTool
#----------------------------------------------------------------------------
def frametool
    Sketchup.active_model.select_tool FilletTool.new
end

if( not file_loaded?("FilletTool.rb") )
    UI.menu("Plugins").add_item("FilletTool") { Sketchup.active_model.select_tool FilletTool.new }
end
#-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
file_loaded("FilletTool.rb") # load"FilletTool.rb"
```


----------



## Newbie_Neil (24 May 2006)

Hi Steve

If you re-format your hard disk, you'll find the script will work properly. :twisted: 

Cheers
Neil


----------



## mahking51 (24 May 2006)

Steve
Sorry to hear that your radius is bigger than your length...... :twisted: 
  
martin


----------



## SketchUp Guru (24 May 2006)

Steve, I get the same thing. I have had the script but never used it before. I'll play with it and see if I can figure it out.

You might try reformatting. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Steve Maskery (24 May 2006)

Neil, Martin - Don't you two start! [-X 


Steve


----------



## Neil (24 May 2006)

Hi Steve,

I've got it to work (sort of)

First thing I did was to re-format my hard drive... Sorry, only joking (this one could run and run, couldn't it :roll

Try using it in a new drawing without drawing anything else first - just draw a rectangle according to the prompts. You should get fillets at all four corners. Once you've done it this way, its easier to get the hang of it when you draw it onto an existing object.

It isn't what I hoped it would be, though - I wanted to be able to click on an edge of an object and round it over to a set radius. I have a suspicion that you were hoping for something similar... :-k 

<edit> I can't get it to work on a vertical surface, only a horizontal one. I think its a bit buggy.

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## Steve Maskery (24 May 2006)

Neil":1c2rvoe3 said:


> It isn't what I hoped it would be, though - I wanted to be able to click on an edge of an object and round it over to a set radius. I have a suspicion that you were hoping for something similar... :-k



Hi Neil,

Absolutely right there  

Still, OK if you want to spend all day drawing mattresses, eh?

Thanks very much,
Steve


----------

